# Case IH 7130



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been told that you can't change out the 1000 PTO for the 540 PTO. Is that correct. I am really leaning toward the 7130, but I use both PTO's. The 1000 on the baler in the summer and the 540 on the spreader in the winter. We use the manure spreader to feed with; and it works really well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That would be a question to ask on red power forum, but I think it is possible to swap the entire pto unit for a dual speed version from the smaller Magnums.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It is just a 1000 as far as I know. MX Magnums are 1000 but you could buy them with the optional 540/1000.

You can use a 1000/540 adapter just have to run it a little slower.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> It is just a 1000 as far as I know. MX Magnums are 1000 but you could buy them with the optional 540/1000.
> 
> You can use a 1000/540 adapter just have to run it a little slower.


I had not thought of that; that sure would be an option. I have found a tractor that is indiana that has both. It just might be a worthwhile tractor to buy. I would like to trade my tractor, but I am not sure they would wan to trade for a tractor so far away.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Not sure if a 7120 is too far step down for you but it has 540/1000.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> I had not thought of that; that sure would be an option. I have found a tractor that is indiana that has both. It just might be a worthwhile tractor to buy. I would like to trade my tractor, but I am not sure they would wan to trade for a tractor so far away.


If they ain't wanting to trade for one that far away, I wouldn't be willing to buy one from them that far away....adapters sound like a pita but I don't know, all of my tractors are purty easy to change from one to the other. Do they just not sell green tractors out your way? Not that there's anything wrong with other colors, just curious.....no service? The reason I ask is because it's extremely frustrating to look for one particular model of tractor....perhaps a broader search for tractors that will do the job required? Depending on what was wrong with the tractor I'm getting rid of, depends on whether I sell it or trade it, gonna take a bath usually by trading.....


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> If they ain't wanting to trade for one that far away, I wouldn't be willing to buy one from them that far away....adapters sound like a pita but I don't know, all of my tractors are purty easy to change from one to the other. Do they just not sell green tractors out your way? Not that there's anything wrong with other colors, just curious.....no service? The reason I ask is because it's extremely frustrating to look for one particular model of tractor....perhaps a broader search for tractors that will do the job required? Depending on what was wrong with the tractor I'm getting rid of, depends on whether I sell it or trade it, gonna take a bath usually by trading.....


I am not opposed to a green tractor, but here you pay a big premium for that green paint. Besides there is not much in my price range here in Wyoming, so I have no choice but to look father out.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We haven't 8930 with dual shafts and it came that way from the factory. I switch it out you would need the complete 2-speed PTO unit . I don't think there is an option to flip the shaft it would just like just all your other old red tractors with both shafts intact .


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

BWfarms said:


> It is just a 1000 as far as I know. MX Magnums are 1000 but you could buy them with the optional 540/1000.
> 
> You can use a 1000/540 adapter just have to run it a little slower.


Not sure the gearing differnce but on my 7110 540 pto speed on the 1000 shaft is at like 1200rpm. Tryed doing the adapter in mine even though i have 540 for spraying with a pto diaphram pump and it was just too low of engine rpm. Maybe 7130 with just a 1000 shaft is more like 1500-1600 rpm?
I am pretty sure my neighbor bought the complete 2 speed pto from abaline machine and ut was a direct fit. My 7110 dynoed at 160 without any lug down. I think it was 170-175 when rpms started going down. I have twiseted a 540 shaft on my batwing but tractor side hasnt had any issues.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

BWfarms said:


> It is just a 1000 as far as I know. MX Magnums are 1000 but you could buy them with the optional 540/1000.
> 
> You can use a 1000/540 adapter just have to run it a little slower.


Not sure the gearing differnce but on my 7110 540 pto speed on the 1000 shaft is at like 1200rpm. Tryed doing the adapter in mine even though i have 540 for spraying with a pto diaphram pump and it was just too low of engine rpm. Maybe 7130 with just a 1000 shaft is more like 1500-1600 rpm?
I am pretty sure my neighbor bought the complete 2 speed pto from abaline machine and ut was a direct fit. My 7110 dynoed at 160 without any lug down. I think it was 170-175 when rpms started going down. I have twiseted a 540 shaft on my batwing but tractor side hasnt had any issues.


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

I think you'd be happy with a 7130. I think you could still get a combo 1000/540 on the 7130s. I'd have to check the brochure for sure. I like not messing with clips and finding a hill to park on to keep all the oil from running out when you switch shafts. Our 7120 has been a really good tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> It is just a 1000 as far as I know. MX Magnums are 1000 but you could buy them with the optional 540/1000.
> You can use a 1000/540 adapter just have to run it a little slower.


Maybe this is what you already mean, but couldn't he just put a 1000 yolk on his spreader and run it the equivalent of 540 PTO speed?
That way the tractor stub doesn't need to be changed at all.
Or am I all mixed up?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Maybe this is what you already mean, but couldn't he just put a 1000 yolk on his spreader and run it the equivalent of 540 PTO speed?
> That way the tractor stub doesn't need to be changed at all.
> Or am I all mixed up?


I was referring to a reduction adapter that slides over the 1000 shaft to allow you to run 540 implements without turning the shaft (on tractor) around or change the implement driveline. He could change the yolk if he desires, he just has to remember it's really a 540 unless entire driveline changes.

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/speeco-pto-spline-adapter/0000000027110?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjPCUtMvP3AIVyEwNCh0wbgOEEAQYBCABEgLVpvD_BwE Cheap and Simple.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> I was referring to a reduction adapter that slides over the 1000 shaft to allow you to run 540 implements without turning the shaft (on tractor) around or change the implement driveline. He could change the yolk if he desires, he just has to remember it's really a 540 unless entire driveline changes.https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/speeco-pto-spline-adapter/0000000027110?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjPCUtMvP3AIVyEwNCh0wbgOEEAQYBCABEgLVpvD_BwE Cheap and Simple.


100% correct.
I was simply suggesting he change the yolk on the spreader to a small 10000 since it sounds like the proposed 7130 would be the unit to run it.
That way the 7130 remains a 1000RPM shaft at all times to run the other 1000rpm implement and it keeps him from having to switch PTO shafts each time he flips from baler to spreader.
Your noting that the spreader needs to be run as a 540 implement is very important.

On a related note: I like the dual PTO boxes on those tractors. I had one of those on my recently owned McCormick CX-110 and although I didn't have a chance to use the 1000rpm stub, I was always wondering why all tractors didn't have this feature......I know, cost!!!


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> 100% correct.
> I was simply suggesting he change the yolk on the spreader to a small 10000 since it sounds like the proposed 7130 would be the unit to run it.
> That way the 7130 remains a 1000RPM shaft at all times to run the other 1000rpm implement and it keeps him from having to switch PTO shafts each time he flips from baler to spreader.
> Your noting that the spreader needs to be run as a 540 implement is very important.
> ...


I really like the dual shaft feature myself but one drawback is the 540 shaft is pretty low and can cause clearance issues with tounge of equipment. My batwing shredder is tight and the pin cannot have a handle on it but i have not found a peice of equipment that doesnt work.
I personally think the 7x10 series tractors were king of the hill at the time. And are still nice to todays standards.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> I was referring to a reduction adapter that slides over the 1000 shaft to allow you to run 540 implements without turning the shaft (on tractor) around or change the implement driveline. He could change the yolk if he desires, he just has to remember it's really a 540 unless entire driveline changes.
> 
> https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/speeco-pto-spline-adapter/0000000027110?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjPCUtMvP3AIVyEwNCh0wbgOEEAQYBCABEgLVpvD_BwE Cheap and Simple.


May be cheap and simple but expensive if you forget. Have one on 1586 just in case it has to do anything and 540 is just above idle, not fun at all.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

StxPecans said:


> I really like the dual shaft feature myself but one drawback is the 540 shaft is pretty low and can cause clearance issues with tounge of equipment. My batwing shredder is tight and the pin cannot have a handle on it but i have not found a peice of equipment that doesnt work.
> I personally think the 7x10 series tractors were king of the hill at the time. And are still nice to todays standards.


With cab improvements, I think they'd be really appealing even in today's world of over complicated tractors. 
8.3L Cummin(g)s, powershift, lots of weight, dual PTOs on the smaller ones, easy parts and service.....what's not to like???
One of the bigger guys around me pulls a 3x4 square baler with a 7110 and makes it look easy.
Seems like the best/cheapest entry level big square bale tractor


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My auto type really botched it yesterday we have a 8930 with dual shafts . If you buy that tractor you can switch that out to a two speed PTO with dual shafts you'll probably be looking at 1,500 to $2,500


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> May be cheap and simple but expensive if you forget. Have one on 1586 just in case it has to do anything and 540 is just above idle, not fun at all.


If a 7130 can't turn a little poop wagon being used to feed hay, there's a problem.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> If a 7130 can't turn a little poop wagon being used to feed hay, there's a problem.


I highly doubt it's a matter of whether it can. Obviously it can. But if someone accidentally revs the tractor just a little bit to go up a hill or just out of habit, that's the problem.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I actually found three that have both the 1000 and 540, but they are 21 hours from me. I may just have to try and buy one of them, as there is nothing closer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> I actually found three that have both the 1000 and 540, but they are 21 hours from me. I may just have to try and buy one of them, as there is nothing closer.


 if you need a tractor that has 1,000 RPMs and 540 then that's what you should buy you will not be happy with only one speed 1000.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I highly doubt it's a matter of whether it can. Obviously it can. But if someone accidentally revs the tractor just a little bit to go up a hill or just out of habit, that's the problem.


 that's right and it will happen I've been there and seen that


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can you get a fellow Hay Talker to have a look if there’s one of us nearby?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Check out the Illinois farm week paper on line there 5 or 6 Case 7100 series selling at several different auctions


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have found one that is in Indiana. I have not yet called them; I am waiting on Stotz Equipment to get my bill together before I try to buy anything. Kind of need to know how much money I am going to have to work with. Unfortunately I don't have a money tree out in the backyard.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> I have found one that is in Indiana. I have not yet called them; I am waiting on Stotz Equipment to get my bill together before I try to buy anything. Kind of need to know how much money I am going to have to work with. Unfortunately I don't have a money tree out in the backyard.


From your lips to Gods Ears

I'm working harder & longer for the same dollars and they buy less & less each year.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

There are 3 magnums on bisman. www.bismanonline.com/ One is in the SW corner of ND.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Its to bad you need the tractor so badly. It'd be nice if you could watch auction sales for awhile and find a better deal.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

IHCman said:


> Its to bad you need the tractor so badly. It'd be nice if you could watch auction sales for awhile and find a better deal.


If it's a matter of saving thousands of dollars, I'd rent one in the short term rather than buying the first thing that comes along. Don't want to end up with an overpriced decent tractor or another 2745 situation.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> From your lips to Gods Ears
> 
> I'm working harder & longer for the same dollars and they buy less & less each year.


Unfortunately, given the current economic/political situation, I think we are getting set up for a significant round of inflation for the next few years. Yuk.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

IHCman said:


> Its to bad you need the tractor so badly. It'd be nice if you could watch auction sales for awhile and find a better deal.


I have looked at previous auctions, so I kind of have an idea what they are worth.



8350HiTech said:


> If it's a matter of saving thousands of dollars, I'd rent one in the short term rather than buying the first thing that comes along. Don't want to end up with an overpriced decent tractor or another 2745 situation.


We already looked into leasing a tractor for the summer, but they want way to much per month. One dealer wanted 5 grand per month, the other 3 grand per month, and that was because they had ours in their shop. AT those cost I could afford to spend just a little more on a tractor.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

If you don’t mind me asking what is your wish list and budget? You could look north of the border and with the dollar difference it would work in your favour. Moving equipment across the border is not a big deal as we’ve done it quite a few times. Try looking on kijiji.ca since it’s about the same distance as Indiana. We buy most of our equipment this way or auction although today I just drug a swing auger home and it’s the first piece of new equipment on the place in about 25 years. Hope that your search pans out for you.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> I have looked at previous auctions, so I kind of have an idea what they are worth.
> 
> We already looked into leasing a tractor for the summer, but they want way to much per month. One dealer wanted 5 grand per month, the other 3 grand per month, and that was because they had ours in their shop. AT those cost I could afford to spend just a little more on a tractor.


I was thinking more just a straight hourly rental but I'm assuming you asked about that too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Might want to take a look at "Lancaster Farming" here in PA. 
We still have a lot of Magnums in service around here.
There's a guy near me called HTR tractor, has some affordable higher houred as well as the occasional low hour higher priced magnums around. 
He has a 7220 and an 8910 on his lot.
I like the newer 89xx series, too. Little more updated.

http://m.htrtractor.com/List/Tractor/ForSale


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

woodland said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is your wish list and budget? You could look north of the border and with the dollar difference it would work in your favour. Moving equipment across the border is not a big deal as we've done it quite a few times. Try looking on kijiji.ca since it's about the same distance as Indiana. We buy most of our equipment this way or auction although today I just drug a swing auger home and it's the first piece of new equipment on the place in about 25 years. Hope that your search pans out for you.


I am looking for something that has somewhere near 170hp, late eighty to early 90's model, and my price range is up to about $30,000. I need something big enough to pull a 3x4 baler; also I need something that has the 1000 and 540 PTO. I also use the manure spreader to feed with, and it requires the 540 PTO.



8350HiTech said:


> I was thinking more just a straight hourly rental but I'm assuming you asked about that too.


The guys around here have a minimum hourly rate per month, 100 hours, and I don't use the tractor that many hours each month.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

72x0 would fit the bill. In 2wd they are out there in that price in good shape.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

StxPecans said:


> 72x0 would fit the bill. In 2wd they are out there in that price in good shape.


Ya. My tractor now is a 2wd, and I don't see any reason I would need anything other than a 2wd.

My only problem is that they are not here in Wyoming, and the ones that are, are either over priced or wore out.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

For your needs, a 2wd 7130 would work great. Here are a few thoughts. I wouldn’t pass up a 7120, if it’s short on power turn it up a little. Don’t pass up a 7140 either. They did come with big 1000 only but that can be changed if the price is right. I think a 2wd 7200 series will be more rare. Don’t pass up an mfd either if the price is right. Mfd will ride nicer on rough ground, and with the wheels set out there isn’t a big penalty in turning radius. What ever Magnum you get, you will want a pack of weights on the front. They have a pronounced tendency to understeer with a significant drawbar load like a big square baler.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> For your needs, a 2wd 7130 would work great. Here are a few thoughts. I wouldn't pass up a 7120, if it's short on power turn it up a little. Don't pass up a 7140 either. They did come with big 1000 only but that can be changed if the price is right. I think a 2wd 7200 series will be more rare. Don't pass up an mfd either if the price is right. Mfd will ride nicer on rough ground, and with the wheels set out there isn't a big penalty in turning radius. What ever Magnum you get, you will want a pack of weights on the front. They have a pronounced tendency to understeer with a significant drawbar load like a big square baler.


I will not pass up a good deal if I find one.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Might want to take a look at "Lancaster Farming" here in PA.
> We still have a lot of Magnums in service around here.
> There's a guy near me called HTR tractor, has some affordable higher houred as well as the occasional low hour higher priced magnums around.
> He has a 7220 and an 8910 on his lot.
> ...


Those prices are sure a lot lower than anything around here on a dealers lot. Why is the tractor market in PA so low? There are a couple on that list that strike my interst


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IHCman said:


> Those prices are sure a lot lower than anything around here on a dealers lot. Why is the tractor market in PA so low? There are a couple on that list that strike my interst


They're not really that low. He's just very low priced. Most tractors are imported from U.K.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Would a pto speed reducer gearbox be an option? If this tractor only does baling and feeding do those timeframes overlap? There's a lot of Deere's like a 4850 that would fit the bill if the pto issue could be worked around. We use a 4760 on a silage feedwagon and just run it at a idle with a big 1000 to 540 adaptor. This is just at a crawl to fill feed bunks in first gear. If you just crawl along with your spreader for feeding would this be an option?

Or maybe look into a rodono pto reduction gearbox. I've never seen one but guys use them to run big 540 rpm augers and such. I know we would've preferred a tractor with both pto shafts but in a higher hp unit your options are limited unless it's newer.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

CowboyRam said:


> Ya. My tractor now is a 2wd, and I don't see any reason I would need anything other than a 2wd.
> 
> My only problem is that they are not here in Wyoming, and the ones that are, are either over priced or wore out.


September 2016 i needed a 130+ pto hp tractor in a bad way with dual pto. Ended up driving north till i found one. Found one in northern kansas which is a long ways from south texas. All said and done the trip cost me about 2500 in fuel food and hotels. Lile everything else i look at seems iowa and indiana have the best deals. Never made it there to really see. I looked at about 10 different magnums before i found mine on that trip. I left northern kansas at 10am and got home in south texas(shiner tx) by 1 am. Fyi a 7110s axles stick out further than the trailer, which made going through fort worth texas a challenge in a 20 mile long contruction zone with 8.5 foot lanes on interstate 35.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

StxPecans said:


> September 2016 i needed a 130+ pto hp tractor in a bad way with dual pto. Ended up driving north till i found one. Found one in northern kansas which is a long ways from south texas. All said and done the trip cost me about 2500 in fuel food and hotels. Lile everything else i look at seems iowa and indiana have the best deals. Never made it there to really see. I looked at about 10 different magnums before i found mine on that trip. I left northern kansas at 10am and got home in south texas(shiner tx) by 1 am. Fyi a 7110s axles stick out further than the trailer, which made going through fort worth texas a challenge in a 20 mile long contruction zone with 8.5 foot lanes on interstate 35.


I know how that goes. Last winter I bought a disk and had the tongue hanging out past the trailer; had to be real careful when passing other cars on the interstate. Fortunately I did not have to worry about narrower lanes because of construction.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I won a $500 fine for going through the great state of Pennsylvania with tractor axles sticking about 5" off either side of the trailer. Just a cost of doing business.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I no longer will extend over the width limits at all. I just don't want to deal with the possibilities or the emotional stress and strain of being on pins and needles for a extended trip. Just not worth it for me anymore.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> I won a $500 fine for going through the great state of Pennsylvania with tractor axles sticking about 5" off either side of the trailer. Just a cost of doing business.


And if you stopped for fuel while you were here, you donated a lot more to our wonderful Commonwealth We are proud of our ridiculously high fuel taxes and crappy roads


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When I was a child I spent some time in PA, I still vividly remember the PA turnpike, we don't have any "highway robbery" roads in Ga. But the snowbirds that migrate to Florida thought it would be a good idea to have them down there, what a scam that's been perpetrated on the taxpayer.....but, it's kinda like the lottery, you get money from folks that you usually get nothing from....albeit your money you gave them but at least you're getting money back  but it's a shell game that I don't like and glad we don't have them here.....one thing that is making its way south and I could do without them as well, roundabouts....such a stupid idea. In some instances they may work fine, in others they are a practice in frustration....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I'm still spending time in PA. The people outside of the 2 liberal utopian cities are great. Hey, we got Trump elected, right? 
However, even the liberal city dwellers are getting sick of their city utopias (especially Philly) and moving out to "fly over" country. 
When they come to fly over country, the first thing they do is run for city council or school board and promise the world. They think we're idiots because we don't have a red light at every intersection and the high school doesn't have an indoor pool. Well, they eventually win with the "santa claus lies" and then our taxes go up.

Quick story: we had this cute little city girl move here from Chicago. She was a smart little liberal. She had the cute face/body and the clear "smart glasses"...you know like the clear "smart glasses" Anderson Cooper wears??? Supposed to make you look intelligent and "sexy"? 
She got on the school board and got unnecessary, expensive goodies passed for the school. Then she moved out and left us stuck with the bill. 
Her kids were in my wife's class at the school. She decided to "confront" my wife with some of her liberal nonsense suggestions on how my wife should run her classroom....
My wife's partial "Native American" came out....
Guys you gotta see this to believe it. Ain't nothing like a little Chippewa Indian to set people straight. 
I do have to say the liberals are chipping away at our American heritage each and every year.


----------

